# What channel is US vs. Argentina???



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Please! What channel is it on?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Please! What channel is it on?


ESPN2


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

It doesn't start till 12 ET for some reason.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uc6fH-Vn6aA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uc6fH-Vn6aA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I would love the US team to do this next time they play Argentina:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kC15QIWFchg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kC15QIWFchg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

its called the Haka, i think its a tribal Maori war dance.....the New Zealand All Blacks (Rugby Union) do the BEST Haka


----------

